# خطة الإخلاء والطوارئ



## ibrahimtawfick (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعضاء...فى المرفقات محاضرة مبسطة عن خطة الإخلاء وكيفية عملها تبعا للمنشأة وطرق التدريب عليها على الرابط التالى :Evacuation Plan
و الموضوع التالى عبارة عن ملف فيديو للإخلاء على الرابط التالى : Emergency Evacuation Training
دعواتكم , نفعنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والصلاح


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 مايو 2013)

مشكور أخي ابراهيم
مشاركة مميزة


----------



## jassir (28 مايو 2013)

وفقك الله ونفع بعلمك


----------



## mohamedgad (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (26 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety gulf (28 أغسطس 2013)

thank you too much


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hesham2015 (12 مارس 2014)

ألف شكر


----------

